# Can someone tell me what this is?



## Nobody (Jan 20, 2007)

It's more of a tree than a bush.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think it looks like a white "smoke tree"

http://davesgarden.com/pf/showimage/11218/

comparing the photos sure seems the same.

Angie


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Fringe tree/Old Man's Beard:

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/factsheets/trees-new/chionanthus_virginicus.html

http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/f/fringe32.html


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

I agree with blue gecko, Fringe tree Chioanthus virginicus. You didn't give your state but you must be south of me. Im in VA and would guess you are in the carolinas, tennesee, that area.


----------



## Nobody (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm in the Big Thicket region of S.E. Texas.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i just potted one of those. it has been surviving at the edge of my garden and getting pruned for years. i left it alone for 2 years and it has gotten big and has bloomed and produced purple berries. i plane to move it to a spot where it can grow big. i think they look cool.


----------



## CacheCraven (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm in central Arkansas, & this tree is known as a Grancey Greybeard.
Lisa


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

It's called Grandaddy Greybeard around here. Interesting the different names things have in different parts of the country.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Ive heard of a Grancie Greybeard


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i always referred to it as "that dadgum tree that keeps choking out the one remaining pink peony and won't die no matter how close i cut it back". now it is a fringe tree in a big tree pot.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

It doesn't mind semi-shade, is a native, although there are non-native cultivars, it gets blue black berries that birds love and it is very fragrant too. Chionanthus Virginicus, white fringetree, Old Mans Beard, Grancey Graybeard. Doesn't seem to suffer many bugs or diseases.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

LOL...my mom always called it a Grand Sir Greybeard.


----------



## harrisjnet (Jul 13, 2006)

I thought they were peashrubs. I have them all around my place. The birds brought them into my SE Oklahoma yard and they have multiplied like crazy. They make a wonderful privacy fence. The blossoms smell wonderful and the birds love the seeds and the shelter. Here they keep most of the their leaves year round. They can be trimmed up to be very tidy or left wild and they get tall and bushy. I just love them.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

We always called it Grandpa Greybeard. Just seems like that Granny shouldn't have a beard :shrug: . We had some in NC, I loved it. I haven't seen it around here but the zone is right for it.


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

I love fringe trees...so fragrant.

Ruth


----------

